# Babs update



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I have taken Babs to a holistic vet for acupuncture and had her examined there, she thinks it is her knees..... I have also taken her to an ortho specialist (she saw the 2 in the office and the neuro specialist) none of them can pin point the issue, they see ortho issues, and think there are neurological issues but they are not sure, they have referred her to a canine neurologist to see what he thinks, so far they are all recommending an MRI. I was told my pit bulls make them look stupid, second one they can not pin point the issue because it is not a straight forward obvious problem. I could of told them they where not your typical pit bulls.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What are her exact symptoms?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

DaneMama said:


> What are her exact symptoms?


I took her in originally because she had been loosing her balance and fell a few times, she walks bold legged and wobbly like she is drunk,drags her toe nails on occasion (I think she has since her surgery), won't/can't go up and down the stairs without help (sometimes I have to carry her down), she has had an acl & meniscus surgery on her left knee and has a small tear in the right, so all the limping, and obvious pain I have been treating like a typical acl problem (spoke with vet on phone about it) but when she fell over I took her in. Now going to Dr #4 She has also been hoarse to the point of almost having no voice, she has been weighed at the vets all 3 times she seems to be loosing a pound a week (they didn't say she was too skinny though) she eats about a 24ounces a day, she has gotten more picky about eating, she pants more than normal. my regular vet thinks its spinal cord disease, acupuncturist
/holistic vet thinks its just bad knees, ortho specialist (3 in office) thinks its a combo of all of the above, plus possible something else cause of the hoarseness ect. #4 Dr is a neurologist she goes thurs. I almost don't want to know.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Has she had blood work done recently? 

Definitely sounds like a complex case, with potentially multiple issues going on. Or it could be a few simple issues that are all making it seem like its a complex one. Vestibular syndrome came to mind with the wobbliness. Does she have any kind of head tilt?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

no head tilt (unless you ask her do you want to....) last blood work was done in Nov 2011. this next vet will do blood work,chest xray, an possibly an MRI (Babs needs a job) I hope it is something simple, but she is a geriatric dog so it could be quite a few things.


----------

